# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Самовыражение

## Asteriks

*Все мы привыкли, если признаться, из серой массы не выделяться. Как все. Я - как все... (Слова песни)

Неправильно это! Каждый человек уникален! Некоторым всё равно. Живут в своём мире спокойно. А другие хотят выделиться. Кто-то придумывает стильный имидж, кто-то сочиняет музыку, пишет стихи, творит нечто, что отличает его от других. Ему это важно! Не быть, как все.*

----------


## Asteriks

У меня коллега - "гот". Чёрный цвет одежды, пирсинг на языке, в брови, на нижней губе, может ещё где, не знаю... Обувь - стилы, кеды. Мне нравится, что человек нашёл себе способ самовыражения. И это не только внешнее проявление самовыражения, это стиль жизни. А вообще, нужно ли самовыражаться?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

"45.Добрый человек из доброго сокровища сердца своего выносит доброе, а злой человек из злого сокровища сердца своего выносит злое, ибо от избытка сердца говорят уста его." Лк.6:45.
Я думаю потребность к самовыражению заложена в самой природе человеческой личности. Другой вопрос, чем наполнена эта личность- какие мысли, чуства и побуждения она пытается донести до окружающих.

----------


## BіZ111

Какое бы ни было проявление уникальности - в НЕ странах-лидерах это будет высмеиваться и даже искореняться, жесточайшем образом 

Мысли такие: человек работает швейцаром, значит он неудачник, значит е него мало денег, верно? Он хуже те6я глупее, а ты, будучи, к примеру, директором ресторана, можешь смело дать ему пинка под зад.  У нас это как обычно...знакомый, соседка увидит - сразу все узнают   А это неправильно. Одна женщина недавно только подтвердила сей факт 

Так вот, то, что не такое, как у других - ПЛОХО. - именно так и считают те, о ком я выше написал  Идёт, поёт на улице - значит де6ил, покрасился парень в чёрный весь - идиот больной, качает мышцы упёрто - значит импотент, работает на бинзоколонке - значит нищий. До бесконечности можно продолжать. А это очень дурная привычка СНГшных колхозников.


Другое дело НьюЙорк или Лонон...там такого поменьше. Живи как хочешь, выражай своё Я как хочешь (не переступая закон, конечно же) и не нужно ни каким колхозницам и колхозникам доказывать и показывать своё богатство, свой интеллект, свои возможности. Не нужно чувствовать позор едя в метро или автобусе перед Лексусами всякими...Нравится носить оранжевые балахоны? Да носи, на здоровье!!! Никто не смотрет, никто не пялит пальцем, никто не лупится и не обсуждает как деревенщины. Зх. Я в таком обществе жил около года. Это чувство никогда не забывается  В Риме тоже свободная жизнь

----------


## Serj_2k

во, про метро вверну .....
есть дядька один в Москве, типа дальний родственник тёщи. так вот, у чела у этого хз скока квартир по городу, хз скока машин подарил по родне и т.д и т.п. (это к представлению о материальном благополучии) так вот, на автосе до работы ему добирацца почти час. это с пробками и т.д. так он, за 5 мин. докатывает на автосе до метро, 20 мин и на месте. обратно тем же путём, тока наоборот. вот и так бывает ))

имхо, человек бережёт нервы и ценит время.

----------


## vova230

> во, про метро вверну .....
> есть дядька один в Москве, типа дальний родственник тёщи. так вот, у чела у этого хз скока квартир по городу, хз скока машин подарил по родне и т.д и т.п. (это к представлению о материальном благополучии) так вот, на автосе до работы ему добирацца почти час. это с пробками и т.д. так он, за 5 мин. докатывает на автосе до метро, 20 мин и на месте. обратно тем же путём, тока наоборот. вот и так бывает ))
> 
> имхо, человек бережёт нервы и ценит время.


Значит не выделяется человек, понимает, что все преходяще. А весь так называемый имидж в большинстве случаев только ради понтов, мол посмотрите какой я крутой. Я представляю еслиб например Киркоров приехал на кинофестиваль не на лексусе, а на метро, или пешком пришел. Это былабы сенсация на всю Россию. А то что он может живет в двух шагах, это никому не интересно, главное прогнать понты, показать вот какой я богатый. И ради чего?

----------


## Asteriks

Не как все - значит белая ворона. Так считают. Клюют, житья не дают. У всех на языке. 
Приходилось сталкиваться с людьми, которые добились успеха в своей професии. В учительской, например. В чём успех? Подготовил, скажем, учитель победителя республиканской или международной олимпиады. А пообщаешься с ним - такое чувство, что не все дома. Фанат. И не женат, и не ухожен. А самовыражение находит вот в таких конкурсах. 
Я такого не хочу! Отбиваюсь от олимпиад всяких, а они за мной по пятам всё равно. Бывает, даже дурно становится от всех этих конкурсов. Это в професиональной сфере, скажем так. 
А в другом чём-то не вижу я в себе ничего такого особенного... Не самовыражаюсь вроде...((

----------


## Serj_2k

> ... ЗА весь так называемый имидж в большинстве случаев только ради понтов, мол посмотрите какой я крутой...


вот из-за какой-то такой херни по работе, он был вынужден пересесть на тойоту. BMW Е-38 подарил папе, Е-39 жене ....

зы. про Е-38 прикол случился ...

----------


## Asteriks

Вроде какие-то стихи пытаюсь писать, но это от нечего делать, а не для самовыражения. И нравится мне мысли рифмовать. Иногда получается неплохо...

----------

